# just had to buy her



## andy45paula (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi went to look & test drive TT on monday 1700 purchased by 1830 yipee
View attachment 2

View attachment 1


looking forward to maybe catching up with others at N/W meetings


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... very nice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome see if you can join the TTOC as quick www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , nice looking car 8)


----------

